# Jap Performance Parts in Crawley, West Sussex



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

Jap Performance Parts in Crawley, West Sussex

I needed to get a CAT so that I could pass my MOT. They had one in stock and at £80 I thought it was not too bad a price. I am sure that I could have haggled a little but was just relieved to get a CAT quickly.

They are very convenient as they are only ‘round the corner’ from my work.

When I picked it up they were very helpful and they mentioned that they may have a Skyline open day in the near future. I also needed a engine fuse box cover which the chucked in for free with the CAT

Nice friendly bunch of guys.

http://www.japperformanceparts.co.uk

Regards


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

_Always good to hear of a good supplier, hope the cat goes alright. Cheers for the link. Interesting pics of the GTS with two rear spoilers._


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

just looked through some of there used items

wow mucho deniro    

maybe they should look at how expensive some of their used parts are

i think they have priced some of them wrong


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

_Actually you're right, as you scroll down some do seem expensive, espcially the GTR seats, tho they are nice, think I'd have em. Alltorque might prove a bit more vfm_


----------



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

whoflungdung said:


> just looked through some of there used items
> 
> wow mucho deniro
> 
> ...



I guess you are correct. I found them convenient as they are close to my office and I needed a CAT quickly. I obviously saved postage and needed a part quickly so found the price OK in my circumstances.

Allways good to have alternatives though.  

Robert


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

You live in London and gotta get to Crawley everyday (more or less)?? Wow! Hehe.


----------



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

RedsunsFD said:


> You live in London and gotta get to Crawley everyday (more or less)?? Wow! Hehe.



yes, 100 miles round trip a day. Thats why my 3.5 year Celica has 76000 miles on the clock.  

robert


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

whoflungdung said:


> just looked through some of there used items
> 
> wow mucho deniro
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

I went there on Friday.... really nice guys. They have so much stock and at very good prices considering the condition. Their selection of exhausts is unbeleivable, and although they are second hand they are in nearly-new condition. 

At the end of the day, these guys are importing very good quality second-hand spares, and give you the chance to buy parts at a fraction of the new cost. There's nothing wrong with that.

Their customer service is superb, and i will no doubt be using them in the future.

If prices seem to be a little high then you need to see the quality of their stock before you say they are too expensive.


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

www.rhdjapan.com is a very good alternative, even after shipping, their prices are awesome.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i posted up a thread about these guys a few months back. I think they are an honest bunch of lads, and the kakimoto full system i picked up off of them is superb (at very good price too)

Whenever i need any parts, Sajid's (the owner) always my first port of call


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

your probably getting mates rates


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GTRR said:


> your probably getting mates rates


lets hope so cos im gonna ask him for a clutch v soon


----------



## GTRR (May 20, 2006)

yeah so if they are only competitive for a select few no point is there


----------



## Ropey (Jun 17, 2005)

I think you'll always pay a small premium for parts that are already in stock in the UK, and will not be subject to import duty and VAT. 

I was in there looking at a OS Giken twin plate clutch (with flywheel) the other day. It needs a refresh kit but they want £250 for it. The last one of these I saw for sale was £500 on this forum, so they do have some good deals. You just need to have a look 'round.


----------



## ThomasL (May 6, 2004)

I bought three windows from him and everything seems to be perfect. Five days of shipping to Sweden, for a big crate. Just TNT that screwed it up a bit, they have had the package for two weeks without delivering it to me. Was to arrive today, but probably tomorrow. Will let you all know when they arrive.
He seems to have almost every spare part you can wish for, even a small turn signal lever that I will buy from him any day.


----------



## ThomasL (May 6, 2004)

Just got word from TNT that the box didn't have any windows in it. "Hopefully" they have broken on the way here or something like that, and jap performance parts are innocent. TNT have changed the info when I track the package to "Missing Consignment".
Looking into that at the moment.


----------

